# Old Favorite Tonite



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Country Style Ribs cooked in coke and ketchup, boiled cabbage, taters with rib drippins, and green beans!!!!!!!! Ms Paymaster did goooooood!


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Crockpot or stovetop?


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Stove top.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

poor mans bar-b-q sauce. used it for 20+ years ... for a little more zing use Dr Pepper instead of coke


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

What kind of "bait" did "Ms Paymaster" hit on ? LOL !

Looks like an excellent meal !


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Plain ole excellent to the last fork full.


----------

